# Suppress kvm-associated disconnect/reconnect messages



## MMacD (Aug 20, 2017)

I use a simple but sturdy KVM with a wireless mouse and keyboard.  Every time I come back after switching to another port on the kvm, I'm greeted with a dozen disconnect/reconnect messages for all the affected devices.  Is there a simple way to suppress them?  I notice that they don't appear except at the console.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2017)

The simplest way is to simply disable console (error) messages completely. Edit /etc/syslog.conf and disable this line:

```
*.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                /dev/console
```
Then restart syslogd(8).


----------



## MMacD (Aug 22, 2017)

SirDice said:


> The simplest way is to simply disable console (error) messages completely. Edit /etc/syslog.conf and disable this line:
> 
> ```
> *.err;kern.warning;auth.notice;mail.crit                /dev/console
> ...



For some reason, that didn't work.  I thought there might be something later in the file that re-enabled it, but not so.


----------

